# PG or what?



## Mitransplant (Mar 25, 2012)

Bought two goats 11 days ago from a woman I THOUGHT was a good breeder. She told me that Java got into the bucks pen and she didn't notice for a few days, BUT she can't remember when that was and said that she is PG. Can't even give me an estimated time of kidding. I know absolutely nothing about goats since these are my very first.  Can anyone tell if she might be PG or just overly fat? SeeDes that a breeder should have some sort of an idea or could pin point it to late April, early May or sometime between.  Don't mean to cut down breeders but since I have never owned goats before I thought I would at least get more information that what I did get.  Thanks to anyone who can help decide. Appreciate your time and expertise.   Deb


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not an expert but she looks preggers to me.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

She looks pregnant to me too.  Not too far along, but maybe 3 months?


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you both SO much. I was thinking IF she was she couldn't be to far along but it WOULD have been nice to have been told about when she might be having her kid(s).  Like I mentioned I have never had goats and don't know anything about them but what I have read and it seems to me that someone who raises goats should at least have been able to let me know about when she thought she might kid. So I will relax and not worry and keep an eye on her till late April.  I really appreciate getting advice from someone who knows WAY more than I do. THANK YOU ever so much.    Deb


----------



## mama24 (Mar 25, 2012)

Doesn't mean she's a bad breeder. A lot of people pen breed and have no idea when they're due.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 25, 2012)

All my goat run around together so I just wait and hope they get pregnant. It has worked out well for me, my two does delivered triplets at the beginning of this month.

I feel it works out better because they like to be with the crowd.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 25, 2012)

Mama24;
If I had it to do all over again knowing what I know now I can't say I would have driving up to KC and bought the two goats from this woman. I was emailing her for weeks and she answered whatever question I had but since I didn't know what to ask, guess I didn't ask the right one.  I did tell her that I wanted the goats for milk since I can't handle cows milk. One of the does I bought from her had just weaned that day, her second kid which I wasn't told till 4 days later. I could have been milking this doe but didn't know. So she has since dried up and I missed out on her milk. That ticked me off right there. I was a little upset when I emailed her again and asked if she had ANY idea when the doe would kid and she said she didn't have a clue.  There is NO way in where ever that I would recommend this woman to anyone else looking for goats. Knowing that I was ignorant and clueless, you would think she would tell me things I should know or that she thought I should know.  Sorry if I am ranting but the more I think about this the more upset with this woman I get. It is like she sold me a rejects that she can't register the kids so just wanted to get rid of. Java is such a sweet little girl that isn't even a year old (June) that is dealing with a new environment as well as sharing a stall with another goat. Nutmeg is more skid-dish and wont take to many people. I still after 11 days can't go up to her and pet her. She wants to smell me and then IF she is in the mood will let me pet her neck or head but then most of the time will take off.    The other goats were in pens where the woman had them in a large metal building and here they have a barn to sleep in and about an acre to run around on with chickens and ducks. They seem happy here and I hope I get more experienced with the goat raising because I would like to get more but right now I am scared to trust anyone else.
Thank you all for your input on Java. I know she appreciates it as well as me       Deb


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

You will get to know more and more about your goats and if you are really patient, they will get more trusting with you.  I have two does, one that I raised from a baby and one that was bottle raised.  They are very trusting.  I have another doe that is a rescue,  Jelly Bean. She is just starting to trust me after 5 months.  BUT it is so gratifying that she is trusting me now.  I have 3 bucks. Two were bottle raised and one is like Jelly Bean, a rescue.  

It is extremely rewarding to have them start to trust you.  And they are such fun.  Goats are funny, silly, sweet, nutty and naughty.  They are also aggravating sometimes.  OR as RedtailGal says, SNOTS!  But they really grow on you.   The babies are endlessly entertaining.  Just take a look at the kidding thread.

I hope you will find on this website that there are LOTS of people who will help and guide you.  We all have GAS here.  Goat Addiction Syndrome.  You will catch it too.  

Good luck with your new girls and forget about that breeder.  She was probably just overwhelmed or didn't know how to explain her goats.  Or she was a jerk.  Who knows.  But you will find other people who are better from now on.

Oh and


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Queen Mum.  I am trying to be VERY patient with Nutmeg since she is more skiddish than Java Chip. She will take more time to get to trust me and that is fine, I have nothing but time.  I had really wanted to get babies so that I could learn as they grew and they might be more willing to accept me right now BUT I have these two girls and will have to just be patient and we will learn together.  Their butting each other was a concern at first. I tried to discourage it but I am not in the area with them all day and they do that while I am doing other things. I was afraid that Nutmeg would hurt Java Chip and with her being preggers I thought it might hurt the babies but my hubby said they do that kind of thing. I might be a tad over protective?  I love to sit out there and watch them play and run around. I have a roller for the yard and a body crate from the funeral home on top of the roller so that they can walk up the crate and play king on the mountain. They slide down the crate since it is angled and then will try and butt the other off the ramp. I was shocked the first time I saw them stand on their hind legs and they lunge at the other and butt heads. They drew blood since their horns weren't taken off all the way and one has a nub. I have been reading the threads on kidding and most of the others from today back wards and enjoy hearing others tell of their babies and other things, am learning fast what to do and what to look for. I am really enjoying this sight. THANKS to everyone on here.
Your post came through with GAS on one line and I thought, how do you know I do have gas at times, LOL  I am starting to get GAS since I would really like a lot more. I am cleaning out the barn every day getting rid of the years of junk my dad saved to make room for more. Hubby wants to get Boer goats next time.
I don't know what the breeders problem was or wasn't but I have learned to check out people that I don't know better. I haven't spoken to the woman in a week and probably won't ever talk to her again. Lesson learned. I think I would trust someone on here before I would someone else selling on Craigs list.
I didn't think it would be wise to get a male because of the breeding all the time. I want babies born in nice weather so wouldn't I have to keep the buck separated from the does so that he didn't breed when ever the mood struck?
THANK you all again for your time and patience with me.   Deb


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

OH NO! you DO have G.A.S.  Goat Addiction Syndrome.  Goat-o-vision is better than TV isn't it? It took over really fast.   There is no getting around it now.

And you should look here for some great information on goats and raising little ones and milkers and for some great FREE milkstand plans and such.

Then there is this website where you can spend tons of money on t-shirts and other goat stuff.

And don't forget about RTG's GAS gear.  LOL!


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to sit on the computer ALL day playing games on FB but I don't have time anymore for much. I do get on here at night after I put my 5 year old Grand Daughter to bed and then get checking out things and before I know it, it is WAY past my bed time. I could spend all day outside with the goats, chickens, ducks and working out there but kids take up time away from the animals but I love my weekends when she goes home.
I would like to get pygmy goats since they are about the right size for me, then have to get the Boer goats for the hubby but I WON"T kill one so he is going to have to do that IF he wants to eat it.  I just want pets and entertainment.

Well, its off to bed I go since 6 comes early and then the day is started all over again. Thanks so much and will see and talk to you all tomorrow night. Have a safe night.   Deb


----------



## mama24 (Mar 26, 2012)

If she has only been dried off for a few days, if you start milking her several times a day, she may start making milk again.  I have a friend who did that with one of her does several years ago. She didn't get much at first, but after about 2 weeks, she dropped to 2 milkings a day, and was getting about a quart each milking.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 26, 2012)

Mama

It has been over a week and a half since she last nursed her baby and I didn't know that she was milkable so hadn't been milking her. Her teat is a lot smaller than it was 10 days ago. Just wish I would have known when I brought her home  on the 14th and could have started milking her then.


----------



## mama24 (Mar 26, 2012)

I still think it's worth a try.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> I still think it's worth a try.


I agree.  A week isn't that long.  If you can sqeeze out a little, she isn't completely dry yet.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 27, 2012)

Guess since a few of you think this, I will have to give it a try. Can't hurt, right?    Thanks


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, tried to milk Nutmeg today and it was nothing. She didn't want anything to do with me or the milking and when I did get a hand on it there was nothing coming out. She is so small ( her bag ) that I really didn't think I would get anything.  She is getting more friendly though. I sat out in the area with them today and watched the two does playing and then Java came over and I was scratching her neck and Nutmeg came over and nudged me and wanted her turn. As long as I just do her head, neck and chin she will stand there and let me but if I try and touch her back or sides she runs away. Not a bad progress for two weeks.  I have all summer to make better friends with her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, if you aren't getting any milk, then let it go.  It sounds like building trust is more important anyway.  Great job making progress!  Peanuts and dried banana peels and dried orange peels, as well as raisins do wonders for making friends!


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank Mum, that is what I thought. Wasn't sure what "treats" they would like. I will try tomorrow to make better friends with Nutmeg. Maybe a few treats just for her since Java is already a sweetie.  THANKS for all your help.    Deb


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 28, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Thank Mum, that is what I thought. Wasn't sure what "treats" they would like. I will try tomorrow to make better friends with Nutmeg. Maybe a few treats just for her since Java is already a sweetie.  THANKS for all your help.    Deb


Just a small warning here.  With goats you have to be real careful about giving any "just for" attention.  They can become VERY jealous very quickly.  We always make sure to try and give everybody everything equally.  If that is not possible, we do the special things out of sight of the rest of the goats so as not to foster any jealousies.  I know it sounds funny, but it is true.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 28, 2012)

It doesn't sound funny.  Java has been the more friendly of the two and I pet her a lot more than Nutmeg will allow me to pet her. Don't know how to ignore preggers (Java) when Nutmeg won't come and let me pet her like Java will. I am trying to be patient and TRYING to divide time and affection but Nutmeg isn't making this to easy. Knowing Java is pg I do give her more attention and Nutmeg has been showing signs of jealousy.  I thought the head butting was something that they all did but sometimes I think Nutmeg goes a little over board. She will go for Java's sides and I am afraid that will cause problems for the kid(s) in the long run. So I have been trying NOT to pay so much attention to Java and trying to get Nutmeg to come for a chin rub more. Any suggestions on something else I could be doing?  Appreciate any thoughts here.    Deb


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

Remember, patience to a goat can take several months.  Houdini, my little LaMancha Buck took all the way from October until now to come around to eating out of my hand and Jelly Bean, my Nigerian Dwarf Doe is JUST NOW starting to trust me.  I got her in November.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 28, 2012)

Went out a little while ago and took the last box of raisins we had. Grand daughter was upset cuz' those were for her snack today. But she got over it when I said we would go and buy more.
Nutmeg stood back as I sat down and opened the box but as soon as Java got near me, nutmeg came running up and smelled to see what I had. She nudge Java out of the way and ate most of what I had in my hand and wanted more. As soon as Java walked off, Nutmeg lost interest as well BUT she did let me scratch her chin and I found a tick on her neck and I got that off.  Wonder if that is why she looks so thin and skinny to me?  Maybe because I see Java fat, I think Nutmeg looks thin. ANYWAY, I got to hand feed Nutmeg so that was progress.  I have nothing but time since I don't work and am home most of the time. When Java gets closer to having her kid(s), I will stay real close since it is both hers and my first time. Don't want anything to happen to her or the baby(ies).  Will have LOTS more questions when the time gets closer.

I do have one question. After Java eats, she will come over to me and want some attention and then will look at me in the face and burp the smelliest odor I have ever smelled.  IS she eating to much or because she is pg she doesn't digest as well?  Don't know why I get the pleasure of the burp but guess she feels comfortable enough to do it in my face. LOL

I will take what you have said and apply it to my daily routine and spend time with the girls out in the area but try and make sure they get equal time. Still worried about the head butting on the sides but what can I do? I can't be out there all day.    THANKS,   Deb


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Went out a little while ago and took the last box of raisins we had. Grand daughter was upset cuz' those were for her snack today. But she got over it when I said we would go and buy more.
> Nutmeg stood back as I sat down and opened the box but as soon as Java got near me, nutmeg came running up and smelled to see what I had. She nudge Java out of the way and ate most of what I had in my hand and wanted more. As soon as Java walked off, Nutmeg lost interest as well BUT she did let me scratch her chin and I found a tick on her neck and I got that off.  Wonder if that is why she looks so thin and skinny to me?  Maybe because I see Java fat, I think Nutmeg looks thin. ANYWAY, I got to hand feed Nutmeg so that was progress.  I have nothing but time since I don't work and am home most of the time. When Java gets closer to having her kid(s), I will stay real close since it is both hers and my first time. Don't want anything to happen to her or the baby(ies).  Will have LOTS more questions when the time gets closer.
> 
> I do have one question. After Java eats, she will come over to me and want some attention and then will look at me in the face and burp the smelliest odor I have ever smelled.  IS she eating to much or because she is pg she doesn't digest as well?  Don't know why I get the pleasure of the burp but guess she feels comfortable enough to do it in my face. LOL
> ...


Nobody can be 'there' all the time, but when you are there, Take a spray bottle of water with you.  Headbutting to the sides, or belly butting should be immediately addressed with a nice wet face.  Goats hate it.  It takes vigilance, and LOTS of time, but you can get them to stop.  Not sure what the burping in your face is about.  Never heard that one before....leave it to a goat.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, we had a big break through today. After my granddaughter left the goat area and things calmed down a bit, Nutmeg walked over to me and sniffed my hand and then moved in so that I could scratch her chin and neck. I even got to scratch her back and backside but not to much. I will take these small steps just to win her confidence. I talked to her calmly the whole time I was scratching her. She must have stood there about 4 or 5 minutes. She even accepted the little bite of apple I offered her. Must be she doesn't like little kids since she wont let me touch her when ever Adison is around.  Small steady steps. This weekend I will have all day Saturday and most of Sunday to spend out there with them. I still can't get them to stop the head butting thought. They just run around the area and then head back for each other and do it again. I need longer arms!   LOL   I am happy though with Nutmegs progress.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

YAY for progress.  I know the first time Dusty left me sit and pet her like that I could have jumped for joy.  It is a great feeling.  As for the head butting, as long as they are using just their heads, and not getting really serious to hurt each other, that is the way goats play, sort out arguments and decide herd status.  It is only when they hit sides or bellies that we step in.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 1, 2012)

Have another question.   Went out this after noon and Java had a light yellowish discharge coming out of her like a human woman with a yeast infection.  Could it just be a yeast infection and if so what should I do?  Not much discharge but enough that I saw it.  It was rather warm today, enough that my buck rabbit died I assume from the heat.  Kind of concerned about Java since you all think she is only about 3 months. WAY to soon to be having the baby(ies).  Thanks to who ever answers.    Deb


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 1, 2012)

She may be closer to 4 months along and that would be her mucus plug.  They lose it 6 weeks to 2 hrs before labor.  Mine seem to average about 2 weeks before. 

Start watching her udder for changes.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 1, 2012)

Her udder looks fuller today than it did yesterday. I don't want to get my hopes up that she is having it/then sooner.  I just thought it might be from the heat we had today.  I guess I need to get my kidding kit together sooner than I thought , maybe. THANKS.    Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 2, 2012)

These were taken this morning.  What does it look like to you all? Wondering now if she might be closer to delivering than predicted at three months.  Curious.     Deb


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2012)

She could be at four months.  That looks like her mucous plug.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 2, 2012)

Should I start getting a little excited ??????   I am trying NOT to but underneath I am.   The way she pants when doing to much made me think she was farther along or that she has more than one in there. I sure hope if she only has one it is a MALE.  I could then breed Nutmeg with him when he got older. I would then just have to find another male (Craig's List ) next year and get another male to breed with Java so that I continue to have milk.  Still don't know if I like goats milk or not. Hubby said we would just wait till JC has her kid and then could find out. ( I really need this goat thing to work out since I am in a bummy mood today after loosing my one buck rabbit yesterday. Don't know what happened since he was fine in the morning when I went out to feed everyone and then at 3:30 he was dead and stiff. RIP Thumper.)

Guess I will just hope that it is 4 months and keep an eye on her.
Nutmeg will now come up to me more and want me to scratch her so that is a BIG step for her to start trusting enough to do that after less than a month.

THANKS for answering me and I hope you are right.    Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 3, 2012)

Another question for you all who know more than I do.    IF she is in her 4th month, should I go and get the stuff and give her the CD/T shot or wait a week or so?  What would it do if I gave it to her to early or to late?   Want the baby(ies) protected and she and Nutmeg are about due for their shots anyway.     What does the Bo Se shots that I read about do and when or why do you give them?

I know I just lied. That was more than another question.    I have SO much to learn and so little time to learn it all in.  I really do appreciate all of you answering and giving me your expertise on things. THANK YOU.    AND another question, what is Selenium?  I did check my area and it said   s e (ppm)   0.296      0.060     0.107       0.498               All this means nothing to me but it probably should I am guessing.   My head is trying to adjust to all this information that I need to know. Have been writing things in a booklet to try and keep records of this and that.     THANK you all so very much for you kindness and patience.     Deb


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 3, 2012)

Selenium is a mineral in a ground that is absorbed by plants, which goat eats.
Soil is considered "selenium deficient" when there is less than 0.5 mg of selenium per kg of soil.

Here I find a great Web page to check your State Selenium level:
http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess you can give to goats some of these:

*Sunflower Seeds* 
Sunflower seeds are great as a snack or as an addition to salads, they are also a great source of vitamin E, iron, vitamin B1 (thiamin), B6, protein, magnesium, potassium, and copper. Sunflower seeds provide 79μg (113% RDA) of selenium per 100 gram serving, that is 102μg (145% RDA) of selenium per cup hulled, and 22.2μg (32% RDA) per ounce.


*#6: Bran (Wheat, Rice, and Oat) *
Rice, Wheat, and Oat bran are great additions to breads and breakfast cereals like oats, rye, and buckwheat.
 Wheat bran contains 78μg (111% RDA) of selenium per 100 gram serving, which is 45μg (64% RDA) per cup, and 3μg (4% RDA) per tablespoon. Oat bran provides 45μg (65% RDA) of selenium per 100 grams, and rice bran contains much less selenium with 17μg per 100 gram serving.

Source:
http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/foods-high-in-selenium.php


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 3, 2012)

I get giving them the sunflower seeds and the bran.  I did go to that sight about checking levels, that is where all those numbers came from.

But my main question I guess was, Should I give her the CD/t shot now or wait another month?  She could be 4 months preggers so that should mean I should give her the shot, right?  I don't want to do anything wrong so that is why I am asking you all since MOST of you know WAY more than I do since I have only been in the goat raising business since March 14th of this year.   Not trying to sound snotty, I don't know diddly about this stuff and have read things you all wrote and you sound so knowledgeable so thought I would ask the experts. Thanks for all your help.    Deb


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know where all of our experts are - they not posting lately. Must be busy with all of these zillions of babies born....
I only know what I read previously, what was posted by experts;

They are giving CD/T 2-4 weeks prior to kidding, so the antibodies are passed to kids.
And again, Some breeders never give any shots.

Then, they vaccinate kids at about 4 weeks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it is just busy season---kids on the ground equals no free time 

Do you know when the last time was that your doe was vaccinated CD&T?  If she is due for it or you are not sure of her last one, I personally would go ahead and give it to her now.  Her kids should have some protection from it, and without a specific due date, I would error on the side of early rather than late (others feel free to object here).    After kids hit the ground, mark your calendar for 4 weeks and give them their CD&T (2ml SQ).  Have you ever given shots before?  

BoSe, a prescription that your vet has to agree to give you, is probably your best bet IF you live in a deficient area (which you do since the numbers you gave are less than .5 ppm) and IF your vet recommends it based on his or her knowledge of any issues with white muscle disease in your area.  Selenium toxicity is just as bad if not worse than deficiency so you need to be a little cautious in using it.  If you would like to read more on why selenium is needed and what happens when a goat's diet is selenium deficient, here is a link to a decent article on white muscle disease.  http://sheepandgoat.com/articles/WMD.html


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures;
Thanks for answering the main question about the CD/T shots, and NO I have never given a shot before. I hate needles with a passion for myself but knowing that they need a shot once a year I think I can do that or the hubby said he would help.

I have been reading about all the other babies on here so have been trying to patiently wait for them to have some time for me. I am envious of all the kids but know that hopefully soon I will have one or two. I still am such a green horn and know close to nothing.
Java isn't even a year old yet so I assume she has never had one or just one as a kid. She will be one on June 27th and Nutmeg just turned two on March 22nd.  Figured that they were both about ready for the shots.  Guess I will go tomorrow and get it and give them both their yearly shot and then when the kid(s) are born I will have a calendar in the  barn and mark that for them at 4 weeks.

I wasn't sure what a BoSe shot was but need to get a hold of the vet in town and see what they do. I have seen people bring in horse trailers so know that they do larger animals but since I just got the goats I haven't talked to them yet. Guess they will need that as well. Thanks for the sight to go to. I will check it out shortly.

Appreciate your information and will heed your advice. You have more experience under your belt than I do. Hope I can learn it all since I am hoping to breed Nutmeg this fall and give Java a break for a year, maybe. I don't have a buck and don't know anyone close who does so will have to purchase a buck whenever I see one on Craigs list.  THANKS so much.    Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I went and bought the shots stuff this morning while I was out and will have my hubby help hold or give the shots later. Took more pictures of both the girls so will upload them and share.







This is Nutmeg who wants her attention to. She has improved so much as far as letting my touch or pet her.






This is Java Chip and her little udder.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 4, 2012)

Went out and checked on the girls and now Java chips yellowish discharge has gone white and stringing out of her. Hard to explain some of this to a five year old.
Will give the girls their shots tomorrow since I have been busy with the new buck rabbit I got today to replace my one that just died on Sunday.

Hubby ordered a large 7x7x4 wire cage with a door and it is being sent to the house so am waiting for that to be shipped. I will use that inside the barn as a birthing stall for the little momma and baby(ies).
Don't know how you all make it from year to year waiting for these little kids to be born. I don't know the actual dates so that is so hard, almost worse than Christmas and seeing the packages under the tree and not being able to open them. My hat is off to you all that do this year after year. Great job people!          Deb


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 4, 2012)

Your girls are gorgeous.  Nutmeg's name really suits her.  Her coloring is wonderful.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't have anything to do with their naming though.   The breeder I got them from had already named them and that is what is on their papers.  Nutmeg is 2 and Java will be 1 in June.    Although stubborn would be like Nutmeg and Gentle is more like Java,  to bad you don't know what they will be like when they get older to help with naming them.               Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 7, 2012)

The discharge has stopped for now but her little udder looks fuller, as well as her side is extended a little more.







Here are the girls showing off this morning.

Woke up to 8 little bunnies from my doe. Father died last weekend (4-1-12)  RIP Thumper. But I did get some cute little buns if the mother takes care of this litter. They are Silver Martens. I went last week and got another male so will give the other doe a chance to have babies but if it doesn't take this time, she will be dinner.






Hope every one is having a great Easter weekend. Stay safe!       Deb


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats on the Easter Bunnies!  

Your girls are adorable, can't wait to see the kids when they arrive.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks RBF,  I have tried to leave the bunnies alone but it is hard.  

As for the goats, the black on is Java Chip and she is due hopefully the end of the month. Breeder I got her from didn't write down when she got into the bucks pen so everyone on here is helping me figure out when the two of us first timers will have our kids. Just Java is PG.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

Any one interested in buying a slightly used goat?  I am thinking about selling Nutmeg as soon as I get her papers back in the mail. She is bigger than Java Chip and picks on her trying to make sure Java knows SHE is the queen of the two goat flock. I LOVE Java's temperament and easy going ways but Nutmeg just isn't that loving towards me and I am afraid that when Java has her baby that I will neglect Nutmeg.  Just wondering.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Apr 15, 2012)

My FF was stringing mucous a month before she kidded. she had triplets on exactly day 150. A better indicator is the ligaments next to the tail head. The tail will kinda be floppy and useless.
Good luck!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure if I can find the ligs on the goats. I have felt on both  the preg, one and the other. The pregnant one does feel less firm than the other but there are still there so guess I still have another month to go. I can do it since I have only had them for about 4 and a half weeks. What's another 4 weeks.   If she has a buck I think I will sell him and buy another NON related baby buck so that I can breed them this fall.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 19, 2012)

Went out a little while ago to spend some time with the girls and Java is having some more discharge.  Sure hope this next few weeks passes fast and she does have it soon.  I felt a hoof today. I was feeling her right side like others have said to feel and just as I was thinking about taking my hand away, there was a small round push on my hand. I pushed lightly back and it pushed again. This was FANTASTIC!  I don't think she will have any more than one since this is her first. Can't wait to see what she has. Now I am hoping for just a doe. I will buy a buckling when someone has one early next spring I guess. I would rather have had one now so that I cold breed Nutmeg this coming fall and have a baby a year. Have to be patient and will get this herd up and running eventually. Just so excited about the baby pushing on my hand.  Can't wait to spend more time out there with her. Will take some pictures this weekend since we are supposed to have rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Apr 19, 2012)

you are closer every day! The day she goes, she should look slab sided and the ligaments will be so loose it will dip on both sides of the tail head.
It's always so hard to wait!
Mine always get real active the day before, lots of pacing etc. I think maybe they are uncomfortable from the babies moving into position or something. All my mares used to do the same thing...truth is, they are probably doing it to keep you up all night so you will fall asleep when they really DO have them!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi!

I wish you the best with your doe due to kid. It looks and sounds like she could go any day! 

Since you are a first timer, I hope you dont mind me giving you some advice? Im NO expert, kinda new myself, but I learned a few things (some the hard way)- Do you have a place for your doe to kid that she can be seperated from the other doe? She will need that.

I was wondering if you knew that you dont have to buy a buckling for breeding. You can simply look for someone with a nice breeding buck (people advertise them Craigslist) and you just take your doe to the buck for a 20 minute 'date', or sometimes they will bring the buck to you for a 'date' with your doe. 

Since you are new to goats, I just wanted to share that little bit about getting a buck for breeding.  Since you would want to know your due dates for kidding, you would have to have your buck in a seperate enclosure, and then youd probably need to get him a wether as a friend in his pen, or he'd get lonely. Keeping a buck for only a few does can be costly, between feeding them and fencing them in and away from your girls.

Bucklings are sooo cute and sweet,but a hormones raging, stinking, pee-covered, hump-everything-in-sight while in rut buck- not so sweet or cute. Of course, not all bucks are that bad, but I would really suggest doing your homework before getting into that. I thought I wanted to have a buck, but after what Ive seen and read, I changed my mind and fast. Not to mention, if I had 1 buck, and bred him to my girls, all my kids would be realted to my only buck, thus soon my buck would need to go so I didnt inbreed too much. For me, the cost of feed and fencing is too high to rationalise having a buck full time. I plan to 'rent-a-buck' when and if I decide to breed.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 20, 2012)

PeteyFoozer, I sure hope it is soon. Only had them 5 weeks but this waiting seems like forever.  I have been going out on and off all day watching her for different behavior but so far nothing out of the ordinary.



Pridegoethb4thefall, I appreciate anyone and everyone's advice and input. I don't know squat so most know way more than I do.  Sometimes I open my mouth before I think things through all the way.  I know it would be wiser NOT to have a buck for the reasons you stated. I just don't know anyone in this state close that has ND for breeding purposes. I have been watching Craig's list the past few weeks but think this might be the wrong time of the year to be checking. I will watch later this fall and HOPE I can find someone close to me other wise I will have to purchase a buck and use him just for the two I have now.  Hoe do you find a buck to "rent" ?  That sounds like an option as well.
Right now I am just trying to get through the birth of Java's baby (ies) and then make it through the summer. Thankfully there is Craig's List and I might be able to find a rentable buck or go for a play date.
I do think a lot about things and process it before I make a final decision but they are so cute when they are first born I have a hard time shutting my mouth and not saying what comes to mind.  

We have about 20 acres and right now if it were all fenced in I would have a whole herd of goats. I think I like these goats more than I do the rabbits, chickens and ducks I have gotten into recently. You can talk to a goat and it almost looks like they know what you are saying and sometimes they will talk back to you (this makes it easy for me NOT to think I am crazy).  Can't wait to get a hold of Java's little baby.  Have my camera all charged and ready for the big day, when ever that is.

Today is rainy so won't be taking pictures today but will get some over the weekend and post on here.

THANKS ever so much to ALL who have commented. I do read and take to heart what you say.   Time to go and feed the rabbits, check the baby bunnies and then let the chickens, chicks, and ducks out.  Then spend some time with my two (goat) girls.   THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 20, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I wish you the best with your doe due to kid. It looks and sounds like she could go any day!
> 
> ...


I agree. All we have now is our new Nubian doe, mentioned earlier, and if she freshens a billy I will sell him. If it's a girl I will keep her and breed her when it's time. At first I wasn't going to get a buck til after she freshens but now I may not get one at all. I know someone who will let me "rent" their billies.... This way I won't have to put up with the usual pains in the rear that comes with having one, lol. I went through enough with our pygmy billy..... including several fresh eggs being destroyed after collecting or would get into chicken pens and destroy eggs. 

Anyways, lol. Thought I would share my thoughts on that. 


*edited for spell correction*


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 20, 2012)

Pride,  Forgot to say that yes I do have a pen to put Java in so that she and the baby are protected. Hubby bought a 7x7x4 pen with a gate and I have that in the barn and ready for her when she shows more signs of impending birth.

I would love to find someone around here who would rent out the buck for a few. Most of the goats I have seen are solid white and all out in a field together. I have no idea what they are, thinking meat goats but not sure.  I will just have to TRY and be patient and watch Craig's List and hope for the best.

Okay, you both have talked me out of a buck. (Unless I can't beg, borrow or steal one around here) LOL   Sounds like they are more problem than what they are worth. I might have to buy one to breed the girls with and then sell him if possible after that. So much to think about but I have time since who knows when Java will kid and what she will have.   THANKS so much for all your good advice.        Deb


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 20, 2012)

I have to agree about the buck thing too. Although we do own a 3 year old ABGA full blood buck, and a yearling ABGA  buck, if I had it to do over again, I think I would ship semen on my does! The older buck was a total pain in the ass when he was in rut, tearing everything up. The younger one is much sweeter and calmer, he has never rammed anything or caused any problems yet. Still, I could ship semen and save a ton of money on feed, worming, fencing.......


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Our Pygmy billy was nice, never hurt us with his horns but they really can be a pain in the rear..... Though, IF you were to find one for a GREAT price, I wouldn't pass that up. If you think you could sell him or trade him for a doe (or partial trade) OR put up a new fenced area then that may work out for you. 

.....I do NOT miss that billy's smell....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Apr 20, 2012)

I would suggest you wait until your doe kids before you decide to breed your other doe. If only because you dont know what kidding will be like, and if you love it, you can breed her, but if you dont have a good/easy kidding, you might not want to go through it again.

Nigerian dwarf does cycle all year, so you can breed your doe anytime, depending on when you want kids born. Look for breeders in your area, and dont be shy to email them, and tell them your plans and desires for breeding. Sometimes they can help, sometimes they 'know someone' they can reccomend. Occasionally you might run into a 'snobby' breeder, but dont let that stop you! Ignore them and look for the kind helpful people who are most definately out there! 

Also- look up your local ruminate vet (or any vet in your area if there isnt one that specialises in goats) and ask them for a reccomendation. Once you get the word out, people will find you! You could look into shipped semen, I dont know much about that or the cost, but its got to be less work and expense than buying, raising and keeping a buck! 

Be patient and BE PICKY!!! DONT just breed to the first buck you find, look into his history and get pictures and bloodlines. Registration may not be important to you, but you should at least think of the kids' futures, a mis-bred buckling may be hard to sell. Pet quality is good, just think about the size of the buck, a small one is good so the babies arent too big for the mama to birth.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 20, 2012)

Pgb4tf,  I shortened your name, sorry.

I am going to wait and see what Java has before I make any more decisions. I have thought about if something should happen to the baby or Java and I think I would still want another or more goats. I can't let one bad experience wreck my raising goats. I really want to raise one from scratch or close to scratch as I can get so I can bond with it and it with me. I love feeling needed and then give unconditional love. I want to stay in the small size goat since I am not a spring chicken and want something easy to take care of. I did check into breeders of the fainting goats in or around my area and most of them are at least an hour away. There isn't anyone listed here in my town or close, but that is alright. I drove 2 and a half hours one way to get these two and am glad I did although I didn't think the breeder was very good about education me on the girls. She just told me that they had been wormed and their hoofs trimmed. They had been penned together that morning for the first time. Nothing else and she knew I have never owned a goat before. Told her I wanted them for the milk since I can't drink cows milk and she never told me that Nutmeg had just weaned to kids. Oh well, I learned from this.

I don't want a baby born in the winter. I would be afraid of it freezing or something. Spring babies are good. There is a vet in the next town about 6 miles away and I know they take care of horses so will call them Monday and ask about their knowledge on goats and go from there.

I agree about the semen and having it shipped would be less hassle.

I will TRY and be patient and picky and not take the first thing that comes along. As far as not being registered, I am not as worried about that as I am looks and temperament. I don't need a thousand dollar goat to have fun with it. I kind of like the cast offs and misfits, the runts. I am a sucker for the low man on the totem pole.

I really appreciate you taking the time to give me all this great advice and try and keep me grounded. It is so nice to know there are people out there who care and will help others learn from your wisdom . Maybe someday I can return the favor to someone else.

Will still take some pictures of Java maybe tomorrow. Her udder looks fuller but her "lady parts" aren't long like some of the other pictures I have seen of goats just before the kid. She is still having the discharge and udder if bigger. Tonight she was talking more and wanted more loving so spent some time down there with them. If it wasn't that they pee and poop anytime and all over I might bring her up to the house although the hubby said he was drawing the line at the rabbits coming in for the 100 degree weather in summer. 

THANK you so much.    Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 21, 2012)

I checked Java today and I really don't think she is all that close to kidding. She is a LOT more vocal today and clingy if I am out there but her girlie parts don't look pink and her udder isn't all that big. I am thinking now that she won't kid till next month.   

Here are some pictures of her:











This one was taken this morning.





This one was taken today as well.

I am feeling more movement when ever I go out there to spend time with them but......... don't want to get my hopes up and then have to wait longer, so I am telling myself that she has another two weeks or more.

Any thoughts  ??


----------

